# [Systemd] Problème de swap (Résolu)

## jaypeche

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise Gentoo avec systemd, le tout sous VirtualBox. 

Avec un 

```
top
```

 je vois bien la présence du swap, celui çi est bien montée mais son utilisation est toujours à 0 quelque soit la charge.

J'ai par exemple un mal fou à compiler wetkit-gtk qui aurait bien besoin de swapper vu le volume de sources à compiler.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi et google ne m'apporte aucune réponse sur le sujet.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée   :Question: 

Merçi

----------

## Magic Banana

Si la RAM n'est pas toute utilisée, il est normale qu'elle soit préférée : elle est bien plus rapide.

----------

## jaypeche

Merçi pour ta réponse, je suis tout à fait d'accord, seulement le problème est que la RAM est utilisé à 100% pendant la compilation de webkit-gtk par exemple, et mon système ne swap pas comme cela devrait être le cas, je ne sais pas si cela est du a systemd ? D'où ma question !?

Je ne peux pas apporter plus d'info pour le moment car je suis en train de compiler dans un terminal unique (Mode dépannage) sans interface graphique sous Virtualbox.

----------

## xaviermiller

Avec Linux, la RAM est toujours utilisée à 100%, principalement pour le cache.

----------

## Avv2

Bonsoir,

De mémoire, gcc n'utilise pas le swap mais /var/tmp  ;  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/have-gcc-use-swap-instead-of-with-ram-891390/

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Avv2 wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> De mémoire, gcc n'utilise pas le swap mais /var/tmp  ;  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/have-gcc-use-swap-instead-of-with-ram-891390/

 

De ce que j'y lis, ce lien n'est pas une source qui confirmerait ce que tu avances  :Smile: 

Mmmm, il n'y a pas de lien entre swap et /var/tmp (ou autre), ce sont 2 usages bien distincts qui pourraient en être fait par gcc. Dans /var/tmp (ou autre), le stockage de fichiers de travail, et en swap tout ce qui ne loge pas en RAM (en grossissant le trait).

En résumé, le swap n'est qu'une extension hyper-lente de la RAM.

----------

## Magic Banana

Si vraiment la RAM venait à manquer mais la swap n'était pas utilisée alors le noyau tuerait un processus de façon plus ou moins arbitraire (une heuristique qui tente d'identifier le processus problématique) : ça se voit ! Ce n'est pas juste une lenteur, c'est une application (probablement GCC) qui s'arrête net.

----------

## jaypeche

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai pu constater après compilation que le swap avait 14Mo d'utilisé, j'en deduis donc que le swap fonctionne meme si dans 95% des cas il est à 0% d'utilisation.

Comme me le précisait Xavier le cache où plutôt ce qui apparait en "dispo/mem" est toujours utiisé, 577Mo à cet instant.

Avec un système non virtualisé, en natif le swap est davantage utilisé, peut être parce que j'utilise plus de ressources

Merçi à tous pour vos éclaircissements.   :Laughing: 

----------

